# locust care guide



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi people i was just wondering wether anyone has written a guide on KEEPING (not breeding locusts), i have started to buy bulk bags of locusts as my bd really does not like crix plus they are a pain in the arse to keep, he will go nuts when he see's a locust though so in the end i decided i have had enough of hand feeding him crix (he will only eat them this way, he will not hunt them and so end up with crix all over the place), so is there a care guide out there or will i have to write my own based upon my own setup? thanks :2thumb:


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey mate if you search the feeding section there is a post about how to breed and care for locusts which is pretty useful


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

hey, thanks for the reply i have seen the guides but i was really only thinking about keeping locusts that i buy in bulk to be fed off, i don't have the room or the time to breed locusts, thanks anyway


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as im aware depending how many you actually have to keep alive... a 2 to 3 ft glass tank with a mesh lid will be fine for them, ive read sand is a good substrate for them and you need some branches or a few twigs and egg cartens for them to climb on and a little temp the one end but dont quote me on the actually temp of the warm end..

I know this probably doesnt help at all but thought id try n assist lol

Good luck with it mate


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I keep the ones which get too big for my gecko to eat in a small ish plastic carry case/viv thing lol. Put weetabix or oats for substrate so they can eat it, mine have half an egg box for hiding, a small branch to do with as they wish (currently they are eating it...) and I use one of the metal foil tins for food (like mini pies and cherry bakewells come in). 

They don't have a heat end as the case is only about 10" long, but they get the sun if it shines through the window which they like.


----------

